
Ask HN: What has your experience with lesser-known TLDs been? - ioddly
I&#x27;m curious what your experience with the many new TLDs has been. Specifically, I&#x27;m wanting to move my email off gmail and onto a vanity domain, and considering that one of these TLDs will probably have something pretty short and easy to remember available for a reasonable price.<p>However, the prevailing wisdom has always been that anything other than .com is pretty risky, at least in terms of people being likely to enter your domain&#x2F;email correctly. I can also imagine bad email validators rejecting these TLDs.<p>I wonder if, with the explosion of TLDs, are people&#x2F;systems starting to understand that not everything is a .com, or is it still a bad move?
======
walrus01
Opposite example: I own firstname@lastname.com and my spouse also uses
firstname@lastname.com for most emails. We point the MX record for
lastname.com at an email server we fully control.

About 1 in 10 people that they give the address to does not believe that it's
a real email address, or doesn't understand the basic concept that it's
possible for a person to own surname.com as an actual domain that they fully
control the email on. The recipients assume that my spouse is so epically
clueless that they're giving a mistaken email address which goes nowhere.

~~~
mwilliaams
I've been there so many times. Gets old real fast. Many people are simply
incredulous that there isn't a "gmail" or "yahoo" etc in my email address.

~~~
walrus01
basically "no, but what is your real email address?"

Some degree of confusion happens probably 1 in 5 times giving out the address
in person, not my original estimate of 1 in 10...

~~~
megous
I wonder what would happen if I gave my =@[mydomain.tld] (mydomain is not my
domain :)). I have such an address, but haven't tried to actively give it to
anyone outside of people who hit my website. Probably a major confusion.

There are a lot of funny looking e-mail addresses one can create by crafting a
local part with acceptable symbols, or by using quotes. Say:

    
    
       {+}@abc.tld
       !@abc.tld
       ?@abc.tld
       {|@abc.tld

~~~
walrus01
I have a catch-all email inbox at surname.com for any nonexistent inbox, so I
could totally give away throwaway one use addresses like
teledildonics6000@surname.com

------
jacques_chester
I've owned chester.id.au for over a decade. AuDA has relatively strict
registration rules[0], which I appreciate. To accommodate individuals and
families they introduced .id.au.

Not as great as I'd hoped. I have to spell it carefully on the phone and have
it read back to me. Nobody outside Australia has heard of .id.au. Almost
nobody inside Australia has heard of it either.

I recently saw a .ci domain being hijacked[1]. Not even subtly. Just plain old
stolen. So I'd avoid Côte d'Ivoire's TLD for the foreseeable future.

[0] [https://www.auda.org.au/industry-information/au-
domains/](https://www.auda.org.au/industry-information/au-domains/)

[1] [https://medium.com/concourse-ci/were-switchin-
domains-5597dc...](https://medium.com/concourse-ci/were-switchin-
domains-5597dcd0b48b)

~~~
dingaling
Spelling in speech is a great point, regardless of TLD.

I have what I thought was a simple .org.uk domain, but human ingenuity has
found about three ways to pronounce it. And when I started to spell it out I
found that even six letters is too much for most people to put in the right
order.

So to the questioner I'd advise:

1\. Don't worry about the TLD too much, but do try to pick one that has a
stable price forecast. I'd avoid any that are targeted at specific professions
or industries as those tend to have their renewal prices raised

2\. Do put a lot of effort into the domain name part. Have friends pronounce
it. Spell it to them. If you know English-as-second-languaage speakers, ask
their opinion.

~~~
stevekemp
I had a few problems with people not getting the double-suffix on my domain
"steve.org.uk", but I think that problem has disappeared over the past few
years.

Since moving to Finland I checked on steve.fi, on a whim, and saw that it was
due to expire in a couple of months, so I registered that when it became
available and now prefer it.

I have a few org,net,com,io domains, but I'd probably avoid any of the smaller
ones - partly due to potential cost-hikes in the future, and partly because
some of the smaller TLDs seem less reliable.

------
jlgaddis
I have two vanity domains with "non-traditional" TLDs: one .is and one .lol.

I do use the .is domain (gadd.is) pretty often for e-mail and the worst that
happens is I sometimes have to repeat it or I get asked "That's it? There's no
.com or anything?". The "personalized" e-mail addresses that I give out
("your-company@gadd.is") are more confusing to people than the domain name or
TLD is.

I don't use the .lol domain for e-mail at all, except when I once created and
used the e-mail address wsmith6079 AT recdep.minitrue.oceania.lol for a very
specific purpose, mostly to see if any of the others would notice the
reference (to _1984_ ) but, AFAIK, no one did.

------
ryan-c
I own [https://rya.nc/](https://rya.nc/), but hadn't used it for any important
email. After an issue with the registry caused some extended (over a week)
downtime, I don't ever plan on using it for email.

Potential issues with obscure ccTLDs:

* Search engine penalty outside that country.

* Limited registrar support.

* For a really obscure ccTLDs like .nc (only a few thousand registered), the TLD itself will be a cache miss in many cases. This makes initial name resolution very slow (hundreds of ms).

* Various ccTLDs require a local presence. If you're not a local, you'll have to have it owned by proxy. This can be expensive. There are only two companies that will handle this for .nc.

* Smaller ccTLDs may be run locally with no off-hours staff. Timezones may be an issue if anything goes wrong.

My personal email has been on a .org for many years, and I haven't had
problems with it, other than the generic problems of trying to run a small
mail server. The "guilty until proven innocent" style systems run by a few
major problems are infuriating. If you don't send enough proven non-spam, your
mail goes directly to junk. If you run a vanity domain somewhere like
FastMail, you probably won't have this problem.

------
shiado
Try to go with TLDs that aren't known for abuse
[https://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/tlds/](https://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/tlds/)

------
mwilliaams
I was able to obtain williams.blue and it's been pretty great so far. Ive
experienced some slight misunderstanding, but its usually easily cleared up.

Then there was the woman who heard "firstname@williams.blue. Yes it ends in
.blue" and added .com to the end anyway. Smh

It's quite nice having such a simple domain and email address as
firstname@lastname.blue. And unlike many new TLDs, like .io, anybody who knows
any English easily understands the word "blue". It requires no explanation.

~~~
ymse
> And unlike many new TLDs, like .io, ...

FWIW all two-letter domains are country codes (ccTLD). .io has been around
since 1997 :-)

------
erpellan
Had real trouble with a .technology TLD a couple of years ago. A large number
of major sites (who were big enough to know better) simply refused to accept
it as a valid email address. We had to make throwaway accounts to use any of
Atlassian's products for a while.

------
gkya
In my experience anything that's not Gmail is considered suspicious, .com or
not. I still use my email on my domain regardless of what people think though.
Never more than a minor inconvenience.

One thing I can suggest though is to stay away from TLDs that get extreme
discounts, like .top, .xyz etc, given they are (ab)used quite a bit by
spammers, to the point that I had to just blacklist them TLDs.

~~~
therealmarv
really? I think more (especially in business world) that gmail.com is very
unprofessional. Makes me think they are amateurs and cannot even setup a
corporate email address. Nothing against Google (I'm also using gsuite behind
my .com address)

------
nightfly
I used an different TLD (.ws) for a few years to have a fun "domain hack"
vanity email, and it /was/ too much of a hassle to make sure that people had
it right. Especially when dealing with people who have pretty much only ever
seen .com domains.

------
bradbatt
I've been using a .cc domain for my email for just over 20 years. Twenty years
ago some people were confused by the .cc, but overall I had only a few
problems with that. And now it's not a problem at all. No problem with email
validators either.

------
gerdesj
_However, the prevailing wisdom has always been that anything other than .com
is pretty risky_

I will take a stab and guess you are from the USA, given that you consider
.com as safe. You could also consider .org and maybe .net. Unless you know
what you are doing then you are generally better off with your home nation's
standard list.

That said, if the last two chars of your family name or a nickname is a
country code, you might consider that.

------
therealmarv
No problem for websites. But I noticed that some (stupid) websites or forms
from my business suppliers won't accept email adresses which are not a well
known old TLD like .com or country TLDs.

I'm also guessing that the new gTLDs also cause a ton of problems on legacy
email systems out there.

So for email to be on the safe side I'm using .com but a new TLD is no problem
for websites (that's my experience).

------
vanekjar
It depends if the TLD registry is reputable organization. Obviously Verisign
(.com, .net), PIR (.org) or Google (.app) seem to be more reputable than
Indian Ocean Territory (.io) or Montenegro (.me).

But there is a bunch of other ccTLDs I wouldn't be afraid of, namely .co.uk,
.eu, .de, .nl, .se, .cz, .no and many others. It always depends on the
particular organization and its rules and security policy.

~~~
aquadrop
What's wrong with reputability of Montenegro?

------
indymike
The biggest snag I've hit is when you use a country domain, search engines
tend to think your site isn't interesting outside of the country the TLD
belongs to (.io, .in). The new tlds seem to be pretty solid... I worked for an
organization that had job boards on 25,000 or so .jobs sites. No issues. I've
tried out a lot of the new ones and have had similar results.

~~~
huy-nguyen
Google treats .io as as generic TLD like .com.

------
fibers
my professional email is mylastname.me and when i tried emailing a firm about
an offer it bounced and i had to rely on my normal gmail which was made when i
was 13 years old lol. i got the job anyway but i'd be wary of using a country
tld for it in the fear that some sysadmins might set up strict whitelists for
such things

------
mcpherrinm
I have used .ca for my personal email for a long time. It works ok with other
Canadians, and isn't a huge hassle most other times. I'm sure that there is a
nonzero amount of email going to the .com equivalent domain, though. If I were
to choose again, I would go for .com if at all reasonable.

------
chamakits
The issue I’ve run into more than once is that whatever regex or terrible
validation some website is using doesn’t recognize the TLD and marks the email
as an invalid email. Hasn’t happened tons, and it’s never been for something
super important, but it’s happened more than once.

------
asadasad
Been a constant headache, I use a me@asad.co as my email. Have had to explain,
far too many times, that it's co not com. There was one case of important
official email being sent to asad.com which took weeks to clear up. I give out
my school email more often now.

------
diggan
I have victor.earth and usually sign up with $SERVICE@victor.earth which then
redirects to me@victor.earth. But so many websites don't understand that
.earth exists, so I still use my @gmail.com from time to time, because of
shitty email validations.

------
dynofuz
Im on .health [https://1up.health](https://1up.health) and its been great.
They have even done a blog post
([https://get.health/casestudies/29-1uphealth](https://get.health/casestudies/29-1uphealth))
about us to help spread the word. No issues with SEO or others finding us. The
only thing we try to do is have anyone that mentions us add a link to the
correct .health domain instead of a .com which has happened once before. I
have had an issue with some websites saying i dont have a valid email though
:/

------
jeffmk
With my .consulting domain, which is pretty out there as TLDs go, I've had a
validation issue with just one site so far out of a dozen or so. I can't
remember exactly which one, but it was some credit-card bank.

It was frustrating, but luckily I had a .com address that routes to the same
email address, so it was more an annoyance than a crippling flaw.

That said I haven't given it out as an email address to humans, so have no
data for reception there.

FWIW I'm using ProtonMail's professional plan, which I've found is pretty
solid as a gmail replacement, if you're looking for alternatives.

------
jessemillar
Regardless of understanding and ability to type, I've had mixed experiences
attempting to access sites with non .com TLDs from behind corporate network
policies. You're specifically asking about email here which might not be
affected by that, but it's not out of the realm of possibility to want a
personal site hosted at the same TLD your email comes from.

------
hapless
I host my email on a vanity domain with an obscure tld. It's fine.

The worst thing about weirdo TLDs is weirdo registrars, not validators or
typos.

------
gizmodo59
I realized that Google doesn't support .xyz when I tried to register it.
Ironically, abc.xyz is Alphabet's home page.

------
jpatokal
I've been using mylastname.name for a while. Works fine, not well known but
easy enough to spell out without getting too many double takes.

------
wink
been using my <lastname>.de and <something>.org for near 20 years without
problems. I usually have to clue them in on lastname, but often they can just
copy it from the lastname field where I just spelled it for them :|

------
latchkey
Jeff and I had an issue once...
[https://github.com/stickfigure/blog/wiki/Beware-cutesy-
two-l...](https://github.com/stickfigure/blog/wiki/Beware-cutesy-two-letter-
TLDs-for-your-domain-name)

------
bhouston
Dot .io sort of sucks. Moving back to .com

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Can you elaborate? I've seen a lot of companies using .io and .ai recently. I
don't but I'm curious why you found it was bad.

~~~
slow_donkey
My org uses .io - There's been some technical issues discussed in the past
with io on hn which should be searchable.

However we've also encountered users being unfamiliar with what .io is/means
and if it's safe. Tech companies who serve other tech companies probably don't
have this issue but if your audience is to the general public it could be a
problem.

